# Road path frame/bike



## Aidy (20 Jul 2008)

Hi, i have an interest in classic road-path (track) frames and looking for an example by Gillot, Ephgrave or Carpenter. If you have anything of interest and considering selling please let me know...many thank

Aidan A.J.Searle@bristol.ac.uk


----------

